# kali mist



## beginning grower (Mar 14, 2006)

i think im going to purchase kali mist for my outdoor grow.  if anyone has tried it and can give me their experiences with it that would be cool.  thanks.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Mar 14, 2006)

beginning grower said:
			
		

> i think im going to purchase kali mist for my outdoor grow. if anyone has tried it and can give me their experiences with it that would be cool. thanks.


I've never tried it and I look forward to learning from you how it grows.

From what I've read of it, you've got a hell of a strain to work with.

Good luck !!!!


----------



## Zarnon (Apr 19, 2006)

I am currently on my second grow with this strain.   It turned out incredible the first time.  The high was insidious.   I couldn't shut people up on it.   Supposedly a low yielder,  but if you just wait for the buds to come in you will get a lot.  

Here's my current thread on KM.  It's an ongoing grow.. go figger i screwed up the title. 

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2842


----------

